# Control de Motores Brushless



## soios (May 2, 2015)

Hola, espero que me podáis ayudar, llevo un par de meses intentando ver el Back-EMF o cruce por cero que se crea en los motores brushless al girar a muchas revoluciones. 

Construí un controlador de motores que es manejado con un PIC y los hago girar mediante pulsos PWM por conmutación trapezoidal.

Girar giran y puedo llegar a muchas revoluciones por minuto, pero al no ver el cruce por cero no puedo controlar como es debido la potencia.

Pero lo peor es que al mirar por el osciloscopio no me dibuja lo que se supone que debería ser. Por lo que parece que el problema principal es que no estoy manejando bien los motores.

Esto es lo que debería verse:



Esto es lo que se ve:



En principio los terminales de salida del controlador sin el motor conectado dan la forma de onda deseada.

Los motores que estoy probando son motores tanto de discos duros como de grabadores de cds, la fuente de alimentación es la del pc y no tengo osciloscopio así que utilizo la tarjeta de sonido del pc. Lo digo por si alguna de estas cosas es la causa del mal funcinamiento.


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2015)

Vos queres ver el clásico rizado que se produce en el par motor... Necesitas para verlo un osciloscopio, lo que estas utilzando aparte de deformar por lo gneral algunas formass de onda presenta limitción en frecuencia.
Podes subir tu esquema para analizar un poco el sistema que estas empleando, recorda que de los tres métodos es el más sencillo pero pero es el peor de los tres,


----------



## soios (May 3, 2015)

Si, la verdad es que no me fió mucho de lo que veo por la tarjeta de sonido de mi pc, pero ahora no tengo ningún osciloscopio a mano para probar. 

Mi controlador es este:



Son basicamente tres mosfet de canal N y otros tres de canal P y cada pareja de mosfet (N, P) controla un terminal del motor.

El esquema que implemento para accionar los mosfet en el PIC es este:



el PWM es para los mosfet de canal N (A+, B+, c+) y los otros (A-, B-, C-) los P. 

Esto es lo que veo en dos terminales del motor de un lector de cds girando a bastantes revoluciones por minuto (aunque todavía no hecho el calculo de cuantas).



Si lo dejo solo conectado al controlador sin el motor:



Uno de los canales junto al neutro virtual:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 3, 2015)

Hola, utilizas la señal de referencia que entregan los sensores hall, instalados en dicho motor?


----------



## soios (May 3, 2015)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, utilizas la señal de referencia que entregan los sensores hall, instalados en dicho motor?



Pues es que estos motores que yo tengo son sin sensores, solo llevan los tres terminales que corresponden a cada fase. Ademas lo que me parece mas interesante de los motores brushless es poder controlarlos solo por el back-EMF.

En principio para tener el neutro virtual solo seria hacer un circuito simple como este:



y detectar cuando se cruzan el neutro virtual con la fase que en ese momento no conduzca corriente.

Algunos motores ya te vienen con un cuarto terminal que ya es el neutro.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

De echo podrias buscar información sobre los CI qu manejan dichos motores te servira mucho y te dara muchas ideas


----------

